# mariadb100-client and owncloud



## bipbip (Jun 18, 2015)

Hi,


I installed from pkg command owncloud with mariadb100-server and mariadb100-client. 
It was not easy because owncloud depends mysql-client but I found a way to switch to maraidb-client.

Now when I want to update owncloud with pkg command I have this :


```
Installed packages to be REMOVED:
   mariadb100-server-10.0.17
   mariadb100-client-10.0.17

New packages to be INSTALLED:
   mysql56-client: 5.6.24_1
```

How can I keep mariadb100-client instead of mysql-client ?


Thanks in advance.

Bip


----------



## SirDice (Jun 18, 2015)

The only way to get it to work consistently is by building from ports. Package dependencies are set in stone and cannot be changed.


----------



## bipbip (Jun 18, 2015)

Ok thanks 
So I can't use pkg to upgrade my pkg


----------



## SirDice (Jun 18, 2015)

If you have more than 1 server to maintain [*] I highly recommend setting up your own repository with ports-mgmt/poudriere. That will give you the benefits of ports (change options, default versions etc) with the ease of management of pkg(8).

[*] Even for a single server it'll be advantageous as you have complete control over versions, default settings and such.


----------



## bipbip (Jun 18, 2015)

I have 1 server with a jail for the moment but I plan to have 2 or 3 jails. So I will have a look on poudriere.

Thx


----------

